# Manual Transmission Issue



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am not sure if this is a normal, but randomly second gear will slip out and start to grind. I am having to apply some force on each gear to get it to fully engage. 

Is this normal? It isn't difficult to get it in, but it isn't a smooth transition between gears. Each gear takes "heavy" force to get it in all the way. Also, sometimes when I have the RPMs around 5,000 and I try to change gears, I am unable to even find the gear. I put the stick where it is, but I am unable to feel the gear at all.

Is there anything that could cause this or is this normal? I have only had the car for a week and I could just not be used to the transmission yet. 

Any opinions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

im assuming since you're new like me that you may not know about the "skip shift" under 2500 rpm it tells you to shift to 4th gear. so if you're under 2500 or if youre over it but you let the rpms drop to low when you push in the clutch itll pop out of gear. 

you have to get it around 3k to comfortably do it. i notice that it takes some force to get in gears but once the car gets warmed up i usually no longer have any issues.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

*Skip Shift*

Hey, 
The skip shift could definitely be the issue for the lower RPM's. You can get a skip shift eliminator for round 30 I believe?

I have never heard of the problem up around 5k. Hopefully somebody could let you know.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

sounds like not pushing the clutch in all the way or holding it long enough to engage the gear


----------



## oryfoxer7410 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks! I haven't had the issue lately. I think I was just adjusting to the transmission. Sometimes I will driving and tired or dazing off and I notice i don't fully engage the clutch when I put the gear in, I think this is the root of the main issue. 

Thanks for everyones input!


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

lol. glad i diagnosed it right


----------



## astegall11 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have you had any moree prolems with this? I have the same issue and adding a skip shift eliminator did not help.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

its bent shift fork arms mine did the same but the shift fork tabs are plastic instead of brass to it mite be that


----------

